# Best .40 Cal Carry Pistol



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

This might be my first post on this forum, & I'm far from a pistol aficionado. I'm leaning towards the Sig P250 .40 as my new carry weapon. Thoughts?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sig makes very good weapons. Personally I favor striker fire pistols for personal protection. Basically point and shoot. No hammer or safety or decocker to have to think about. KISS is definitely my preference for carry. I prefer the Glock 27 or the Springfield XD subcompact. 
If I had lots of time to practice with a Sig or Kimber or 1911 to make their operation reflex I would carry one. But I don't, so I opt for a different kind of pistol.

Also, the P250 is their lowest end/quality pistol. IMO, never choose personal protection based on price.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I would get a single stack; they are much easier to conceal,weigh less, more comfortable to carry. Your selection will be limited with a .40. 9mm gives you much more options. If you are set on the .40, I'd probably go with the Springfield XDS.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I am a 1911 fan and shoot them a lot and I am conditioned to the safety so the sig 938 and a Kimber ultra carry II were my choices but the Springfield XDs is pretty slick as well as is the glock. I agree with a single stack as well and carry a spare mag. The XD has some nice features like a loaded chamber indicator the Glock is a down and dirty point and shoot weapon. 
Doubt you can go wrong with any of them so it will come down to the feel in your hand and how comfortable you are with it.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Why .40?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Price isn't an issue & I'm not hell bent on a .40...I'm kinda going on the 'best bang for my buck' recommendation from a buddy.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I've carried a compact Sig 45 for decades. With the improvements in today's Ammo, I'm thinking that a 9mm is the way to go. Lighter, less recoil, and smaller are just a few reasons. Sig and others make fine pistols and it comes down to personal preference. My .02.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Single stack 9mm will be more comfortable to carry. I have a M&P shield and Walther PPS M2. 

9mm with modern hollow points are more than adequate for self defense.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I carry a XD SC .40 most of the time, but also Glock 26 9 mm, Sig P238 380 and and a S&W 340 38 special. Depends on the day, where I am going and what I am wearing.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

RB II said:


> Depends on the day, where I am going and what I am wearing.


I'm not trying to make a fashion statement...LOL


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm not trying to make a fashion statement...LOL


Me either, trust me, but if I am wearing shorts and tee shirt maybe the 40 isn't the best choice also when I am slacks and a tie maybe the pocket pistol is best. That's one reason I have several choices so I can ALWAYS carry and be as comfortable as possible. No matter which one you carry, it is not as comfortable as not carrying at all.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I carry a Sig P938, so does my oldest Daughter.

I also at times carry a Sig P225 A1 its a bit larger DA/SA single stack 9mm. 

You're gonna get many opinions on this subject. Go somewhere like the Arms Room where you can rent different guns you might be interested in. You need to figure out what you want before you just buy a gun. Especially if it's gonna be a gun for carry.

And yes, what your wearing will dictate what gun you can carry. You'll have a hard time concealing a full size double stack gun wearing shorts & a tee shirt.


----------



## bxb05o (Feb 22, 2017)

I love my smith and Wesson shield. It's a single stack slimline. I'm a skinny guy and it's easy to carry without leaving a silhouette 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

It's a personal preference thing. I conceal carry a XDs .40 and keep a XDM with flashlight and laser sight in the bedside drawer. But sometimes I slip the Keltec .380 in the pocket of short pants. The XDM feels best in my hand but is too heavy for EDC. I love a 1911, but too heavy as well.

The Sig is a decent choice, but go to a range where you can try several before buying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Since you asked..........I have carried a Glock 23 almost daily for 20 years or more. It was daily until I retired in September of 2015, and since I don't go as much as I used to, so I don't carry a gun as much. Also, since retiring, I have started toting my Glock 43 single stack 9mm more and more. I really like the G23, and if you are wanting to carry a .40, it would be very hard to beat, in my opinion...........Since you asked.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

My choice.



DIHLON said:


> I would get a single stack; they are much easier to conceal,weigh less, more comfortable to carry. Your selection will be limited with a .40. 9mm gives you much more options. If you are set on the .40, I'd probably go with the Springfield XDS.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> This might be my first post on this forum, & I'm far from a pistol aficionado. I'm leaning towards the Sig P250 .40 as my new carry weapon. Thoughts?


Just what exactly are you looking for? A true carry all the time in whatever you are wearing pistol or a truck pistol?

I carry a Glock 43. Small, light and easy to conceal. Rinky dink pocket pistols have come a long way. So has 9mm personal defense ammo. If you go 9mm I highly suggest Federal 124 gr. HST.

The .40 S&W in the Glock 22 platform has a dominant following in the LEO community. I too carry a Glock 22 at work. It's cheap pistol for LEO's to purchase (blue label Glock discount + 3 mags in a blue label box), legendary reliability, and it doesn't have to be stripped and cleaned every 2 weeks. I carried nothing but some incarnation of a 1911 for 25 years at the day job before I gave in and switched to the Glock. I miss the accuracy of the 1911's. I don't miss the maintenance.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

boom! said:


> Why .40?


FBI went back to 9mm after many years with .40 citing the improvement of 9mm ammo. Single stack 9mm would be easier on the waist band.


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

boom! said:


> Why .40?


Don't go there, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

The FBI went to a 9 for a lot of reasons. The agents could not hit with the 10 or the 40. Recoil was the big reason. The 9 just seemed to work for the agents especially the females. That being said 938 is not pleasant to shoot. Almost as bad as the LCP.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

xds, choose a mag that fits your hand, i think there are 3 options for capacity, 

the 9mm is a fine personal protection round

the xds is a little heavy but feels right in my hand, 

choose a good holster too, alien gear, galco both have great iwb tuck options

you will not carry if often if you dont like how it feels on your hip

and yes, what you are wearing may dictate which pistol is carried from day to day

part of the fun is searching for what feels right in your hand and on the hip


----------



## TheBeast1980 (Jan 27, 2017)

*Sig P239 .40*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> This might be my first post on this forum, & I'm far from a pistol aficionado. I'm leaning towards the Sig P250 .40 as my new carry weapon. Thoughts?


In my opinion Sig makes they most reliable firearm on the market when talking about pistols... don't get me wrong alot of good brands and weapons out there but the P239 40cal is my EDC (Every Day Carry ) smoothest trigger system out there and it is factory. I have owned alot of pistols (XD,XDS,S&W M&P,Glock,Kimber) and have sold almost all others but i hold on to the Sigs

maybe go to a range where you can rent a few and see what fits you and your needs

At the end of the day it's all about what is comfortable for you and what pistol you will trust your life to . to each their own

that's my 2 cents


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

The Sig 320 is what the FBI is now issuing and I handled a couple the other day in 9 M/M and fell in love with them. I am of the school if it doesn't start with a 4 I don't believe in it but this 9 and the newer rounds look good. SIG 320 is same gun as the SIG 230 but striker fired and the trigger is a work of art. Go find a 320 and feel it. 

My son was issued a Glock when he was in the FBI and he would not have anything else. Showed him the 320 and he liked it but he got brainwashed on the Glocks. It is what he carries. Myself, I love my Kimber Ultra in .45 but you gotta shoot what fits you best

Try a SIG 320

Wonder what it would be like to shoot one in a 10 M/M?


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

I just bought, and love, the Smith & Wesson Performance Center Shield in .40. Go to www.gun.deals.com and search "performance center .40" and you can get one shipped to your FFL for $384, less a $75 rebate. $309 net.

Good luck, I hope you find what you'll love to carry!!!!


----------



## Fishy Eye (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm really liking my FNS .40


----------



## CJ46 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Smith & Wesson Performance Center Shield.40*

Chuckybrown Wrote:

I just bought, and love, the Smith & Wesson Performance Center Shield in .40. Go to www.gun.deals.com and search "performance center .40" and you can get one shipped to your FFL for $384, less a $75 rebate. $309 net.

^^^^^THIS ^^^^^


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

For concealability, look at Kimber Micro in 9 & 380. Love both of mine.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

usp compact 40

Pros
Reliability- It may never fail to fire the entire time you own it.
accurate- HK's are known for accuracy and will probably be the most accurate pistol you own
resale value- oh yes it holds well on all hk's unless you tear it up
trigger- DA/SA LEM choices!

cons
price of mags


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Chuckybrown said:


> I just bought, and love, the Smith & Wesson Performance Center Shield in .40. Go to www.gun.deals.com and search "performance center .40" and you can get one shipped to your FFL for $384, less a $75 rebate. $309 net.
> 
> Good luck, I hope you find what you'll love to carry!!!!


Palmetto State Armory (PSA) has **regular** (not performance center) S&W .40 Shield $204.99 After Rebate! 
Their shipping is a bit slow but they will get it to you, no tax, no shipping fee, but of course you would pay $15 - $20 FFL fee. Still a very good bargain.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Never owned one myself.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Sold my s&w sigma in 40 which was a glock 23 replica. Always went bang. I'd recommend a glock 27. The recoil in my keltec 9mm is worse than that sigma, but doesn't bother me. All depends on the frame, weight. Slightly bigger bullet with normally one less in the magazine in similar frames. Good luck finding a comfortable carry.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sig or glock 9mm single stack both great weapons.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

I guess Blk Jck got bored with the thread. I picked one of these up for a few bills and change the other day. A whole bunch of pistol for the money. Canik TP9. Turkish repop of the Walther P99. Big Ford Truck, meet your new beater throw down pistol.


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

https://fnamerica.com/pistols/fns-series/


----------



## Flounder Grey (Jan 25, 2015)

*Kimber Solo*

Have carried a Kimber Solo for 4 years. Very accurate gun and very reliable.


----------

